# Zuma Stealth Boots



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of these or owned a pair.* I just got a pair and i was wondering if their anygood.* They fit my pretty good and are comfortable


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never heard of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

neither have i dude...where did you get them? if you got em off ebay...be careful.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Zuma is the same company that makes "Snow Jam" very K-Mart I'm affraid.


----------

